# calling on RED SOX NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

View attachment redsoxSOCKS.jpg​
Game time is almost here.......GO RED SOX GO!!!!!!!!!!:wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

For the sake of all that is good in the world, everyone just let this thread die...

 Hahaha. I'm obligated to pull for the indians now. One, I lost a bet, and two, just on principle because they're playing the red sux.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, GOSH, since you posted in this thread I HAVE to assume that you're supporting the SOX, in which case, THANK YOU!!! 

I know deep down, every Yankees fan secretly wishes they could be a Red Sox fan because we're so frickin' awesome. So it's okay, I understand!!!! 

(Please note: most of us Sox fans were very respectful in the Tribes thread....so I hope this thread can retain that same positive energy!  )


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 12, 2007)

As a devout member of Red Sox Nation, I will of course not lower myself into negativity directed at those who hate the good in us all, namely the amazing infusion of joy and hope and sheer determination that being a member of The Nation brings. 

There is no higher calling in baseball and I'm damn proud to be here. 

I have an appropriate pic, but can't attach things using the phone- Cranky, how about an assist? 

HERE WE GO RED SOX, HERE WE GO!!


----------



## J34 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes a Red Sox forum, Beckett will win the Cy Young!!!! 

15yrs ago I used to live by Yankee Stadium, I got tired of them over 10yrs ago (overrated)


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing like Redsox Nation! 


Where it began
I cant begin to knowin
But then I know its growin strong

Was in the spring
And spring became the summer
Whod have believed youd come along

Hands, touchin hands
Reachin out
Touchin me
Touchin you

Sweet caroline
Good times never seemed so good
Ive been inclined
To believe they never would

But now i
Look at the night
And it dont seem so lonely
We fill it up with only two
And when I hurt
Hurtin runs off my shoulders
How can I hurt when Im with you

Warm, touchin warm
Reachin out
Touchin me
Touchin me

Sweet caroline
Good times never seemed so good
Ive been inclined
To believe they never would
Oh, no, no

Sweet caroline
Good times never seemed so good
Ive been inclined
I believed they never could
Sweet caroline


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

Should be one hell of a series! I have no doubt that our boy Beckett will give Sabathia a run for his money. 

I will for sure have my butt parked on the couch to watch my summer family kick some Indian ass tonight!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, for me, either team winning is a good thing.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> As a devout member of Red Sox Nation, I will of course not lower myself into negativity directed at those who hate the good in us all, namely the amazing infusion of joy and hope and sheer determination that being a member of The Nation brings.
> 
> There is no higher calling in baseball and I'm damn proud to be here.


Well said, my friend . . . 

The Thursday, August 23rd edition of USA Today, "The Nation's Newspaper," had this for its front cover story: *America's new home team*. The byline was: *Now it really is a Red Sox Nation. Bostonsorry, Yankeeshas become baseball's top attraction.*

As a card-carrying member of Red Sox Nation, all I have to say is: GO RED SOX!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy to oblige, AM!! Here ya go!!


View attachment IMG_0033.jpg


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 12, 2007)

Tessie is the Royal Rooters' rally cry
Tessie is the tune they always sung
Tessie echoed April through October nights
After serenading Stahl, Dineen and Young
Tessie is a maiden with the sparkling eyes
Tessie is a maiden with the love
She doesn't know the meaning of her sight
She's got a comment full of love


And sometimes when the game is on the line
Tessie always carried them away
Up the road from Third Base to Huntington
The boys will always sing and sway


Two! Three! Four!


"Tessie," "Nuff Ced" McGreevy shouted,
"We're not here to mess around
Boston, you know we love you madly
Hear the crowd roar to your sound
Don't blame us if we ever doubt you
You know we couldn't live without you
Tessie, you are the only, only, only"


The Rooters showed up at the grounds one day
They found their seats had all been sold
McGreevey led the charge into the park
Stormed the gates and put the game on hold
The Rooters gave the other team a dreadful fright
Boston's tenth man could not be wrong
Up from "Third Base" to Huntington
They'd sing another victory song


Two! Three! Four!


"Tessie," "Nuff Ced" McGreevey shouted,
"We're not here to mess around
Boston, you know we love you madly
Hear the crowd roar to your sound
Don't blame us if we ever doubt you
You know we couldn't live without you
Tessie, you are the only only only"


The Rooters gave the other team a dreadful fright
Boston's tenth man could not be wrong
Up from "Third Base" to Huntington
They'd sing another victory song


Two! Three! Four!


"Tessie," "Nuff Ced" McGreevey shouted
"We're not here to mess around
Boston, you know we love you madly
Hear the crowd roar to your sound
Don't blame us if we ever doubt you
You know we couldn't live without you
Tessie, you are the only only only"


Don't blame us if we ever doubt you
You know we couldn't live without you
Boston, you are the only only only
Don't blame us if we ever doubt you
You know we couldn't live without you
Red Sox, you are the only only only



GO SOX


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 12, 2007)

:happy: Um, GO TRIBE!!!
CC is really good, y'all. Don't count on this being easy considering our pitching staff.
Baseball in October is so sweet - no matter who you're cheering for.
Here's to a great series!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Tessie is the Royal Rooters' rally cry
> Tessie is the tune they always sung
> Tessie echoed April through October nights
> After serenading Stahl, Dineen and Young
> ...



This is the only Dropkick Murphys song I refuse to listen to, haha. Here's hoping it's a good series at least.


----------



## KevMoney (Oct 12, 2007)

So psyched for tonight - going to Boston to watch the game (unfortunately not at Fenway - heading to the Cask and Flagon to hang with fellow members of Red Sox Nation!

Any takers for a drink or two?

-K-


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 12, 2007)

Since, I am a new immigrant to the Red Sox Nations, let me just say!

Go Sox Go!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 12, 2007)

Woo hoo!! Yeah! Go Tribe!!!!



Sugar Magnolia said:


> :happy: Um, GO TRIBE!!!
> CC is really good, y'all. Don't count on this being easy considering our pitching staff.
> Baseball in October is so sweet - no matter who you're cheering for.
> Here's to a great series!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt Holliday will lead the Rockies to victory!!!

Oh, wait, wrong league... :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2007)

RED SOX NATION IN THE HIZZOUSE!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

What a sweet, sweet sight to see all this Red Sox love.....I'm especially thrilled by our Sox-fans-in-disguise, being all silly about the other team. Ha! I just KNEW that deep down they were pulling for the Boston Boys all along, why else would they post a reply to a call out to RED SOX NATION??!?

I'm so excited to see Joshy on the mound again.....I'm seriously just all a twitter!! I can't stand it!!!! 2 more hours. This ought to be a great match up. I wish my fellow fan-gals lived closer to me, I'd love to have a game time party going on!!!!


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, I'd like the rockies to win, and if possible, beat the red sox. Red Sox broke the curse of the Bambino, but now their time has passed and its time for a new team to win...

I say the Rockies should win, since they beat the padres, and if they could take us out, then they should win.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

wait, this is so weird. Boston has a bball team? Why is this the first I'm hearing about that?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> What a sweet, sweet sight to see all this Red Sox love.....I'm especially thrilled by our Sox-fans-in-disguise, being all silly about the other team. Ha! I just KNEW that deep down they were pulling for the Boston Boys all along, why else would they post a reply to a call out to RED SOX NATION??!?
> 
> I'm so excited to see Joshy on the mound again.....I'm seriously just all a twitter!! I can't stand it!!!! 2 more hours. This ought to be a great match up. I wish my fellow fan-gals lived closer to me, I'd love to have a game time party going on!!!!



Ahhhh! Some stuff on the barbie, drinks from the packie, wide screen tv and my Red Sox Nation Sistas in attendence watching the game. :wubu: Be great if we could make this happen. 

1 half hour! I'm with y'all in spirit.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 12, 2007)

Guess what.

THE ROCKIES ARE COMING.

That's what Paul Revere should have shouted.

/flex


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 12, 2007)

Well Hellooooo Nation. (No, really, it's a pep rally... I wouldn't go to yours just to spoil your fun )

Everyone enjoying the game so far?


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 12, 2007)

Loving it so far. Most patient team at the plate, CC had no chance tonight.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well Hellooooo Nation. (No, really, it's a pep rally... I wouldn't go to yours just to spoil your fun )
> 
> Everyone enjoying the game so far?




Why, YES, yes, I AM enjoying the game, thanks for asking!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2007)

Wowowowowow!! I'm giddy! Loving this game but DANG is it cold out there. This is what dreams are made of but you know what they say, it ain't over.....


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

Best game ever. Fo sho.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh yes....my....now THAT is you start a series!!! Great game, Red Sox Nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 12, 2007)

Oritz and Manny cant be stopped. That was an absolute clinic tonight.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 13, 2007)

What a game! Becket put everything he had in those pitches. Did you see him after the game? He looked like he'd just given birth. Cy Young is all I gotta say. The Indians are a good team though, much respect. This is going to be a fight.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 13, 2007)

Red Sox 10 
Indian 3

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 13, 2007)

As an Indians fan, let me congratulate the Sox on winning the game. It was a good game, but the Sox outplayed the Indians. 

Good luck tonight....but I'm still rooting for the Tribe!!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> As an Indians fan, let me congratulate the Sox on winning the game. It was a good game, but the Sox outplayed the Indians.
> 
> Good luck tonight....but I'm still rooting for the Tribe!!



Such a good sport V. I expect tonights game to be alot closer. Go Sox!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 13, 2007)

Power in my whole neighborhood went out at 8pm last night and didn't come on til 3 this morning! :doh: So I'm a little late with this but...

GO SOX!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG, GAME II!!! :smitten: :bounce: :smitten: In the spirit of good will what's everybody eating? I'm making steak tips and noodle stroganoff.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 13, 2007)

Guacamole & chips

Go Sox!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like a traitor, but Grady Sizemore is awfully cute...


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 13, 2007)

It's gonna be so fun to see the Rockies take on the Red Sox.

I'd love to see a team with less than 1/3rd the payroll beat the Sox and finally let the national media sports outlets know that yes, there are teams other than those on the East coast.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 13, 2007)

The plate discipline is paying off again. Damn i wish i was there.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 13, 2007)

Also, Red Sox Fans:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Highlights:

"This means no one wants to read any more stories about how a shriveling first-place lead or a Yankees pennant drive inspires "dread" in Boston fans. Hearing fans of a team with a $143 million payroll and a recent World Series ring worry about a seven-game lead is like listening to Bill Gates worry that Social Security might run out when he's 67.

Enough already. Get over yourselves, Red Sox fans. Better yet, follow the lead of White Sox fans. Their team went 88 years without winning a World Series. They went 46 years without even playing in one. Yet when they finally won in 2005, they had the decency to keep their celebration to themselves.

And if their fine example isn't enough, then maybe this will be enough to sober you up:

You're acting like Yankees fans."




/rockies


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 13, 2007)

The thin air must be getting to you out there! The Rockies have had a nice run as of late, but come on, if they were in the American league they wouldnt have even sniffed the playoffs. Dont hate because Henry can shell out 143 million for his payroll. And if you have anything else negative to say in OUR thread, please walk to the top of Pikes peak and jump off!!! That being said, i am rooting for your Rockies to make it. Its one of the best stories of the year.



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Also, Red Sox Fans:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> ...


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 13, 2007)

Bolder, I just think it is SO SWEET that you are supporting the greatest baseball team in the world, THE BOSTON RED SOX!!! Thanks soooo much for all your support here in the RED SOX NATION thread! It is much appreciated!

Lilly, to answer your question...I just had Thanksgiving v1.0 with my family, since my bro & his family is moving to Nevada next week....I've listened to the game on the radio all the way home and now have it on here in the living room....still full of turkey & taters & dressing & gravy & corn pudding.

This game's a little closer than last night, so lemme say it one more time....GO SOX GO SOX GO SOX!!!!!


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> ..I just had Thanksgiving v1.0 with my family, since my bro & his family is moving to Nevada next week....I've listened to the game on the radio all the way home and now have it on here in the living room....still full of turkey & taters & dressing & gravy & corn pudding.



You get TWO Thanksgivings? Not fair. 

I mean... Go Red Sox!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 13, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I mean... Go Red Sox!



*kicks dirt*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 13, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!! Keep your fine examples to yourself.




A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Also, Red Sox Fans:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> ...


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 14, 2007)

> The thin air must be getting to you out there! The Rockies have had a nice run as of late, but come on, if they were in the American league they wouldnt have even sniffed the playoffs. Dont hate because Henry can shell out 143 million for his payroll. And if you have anything else negative to say in OUR thread, please walk to the top of Pikes peak and jump off!!! That being said, i am rooting for your Rockies to make it. Its one of the best stories of the year.



Please quote me where I've said something negative about the Red Sox in this thread. 

Also, as far as being in the American League and not sniffing the playoffs?

Tulowitski (Rookie) - .291, 24 HR, 99 RBI, .479 SLG

Holliday - .340, 36 HR, 137 RBI, .607 SLG (if he doesn't win MVP it's the worst decision by the writers I've ever seen)

Fielding % - .98625 - best in MLB history, topping the Red Sox previous record, 68 errors (fewest in MLB) 180 DP (2nd most in MLB)

Jeff Francis - 17-9, 4.22 ERA

19-1 of the last 20

---need I go on? 

Just bringing some competitive cheering to the playoffs, since I know I'm probably the only Rockies fan on the board.

-Bolder

P.S. - Condolences on that Eric Ganje-assisted 7-run 11th inning. That's gotta sting in a game you should've won.



Ubaldo Jimenez - 100MPH two-seam fastball


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 14, 2007)

Well you posted a link and snippet to a negative article. Check your rep, you will see that I said I just hate being compared to Yankees fans. And I am right about not sniffing the playoffs in the AL. 

I also said I am pulling for the Rockies. Best story in baseball this year. If Holliday doesnt win the MVP, then the thin air is getting to all the baseball writers. Once again, didnt mean to get too nasty. And thanks, I dont know why they keep bringing Gagne in. Should have left him off the roster!!!



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Please quote me where I've said something negative about the Red Sox in this thread.
> 
> Also, as far as being in the American League and not sniffing the playoffs?
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2007)

You know, I was just thinking. It feels DAMN good to be a New Englander lately and have people hate on _US_ for a change. Who's going to watch the Patriots game this afternoon? More importantly, what are you going to eat during the game? I think I may have a sandwhich after the disaster that my steak tips became last night. Blech!

!!!!!!!GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG, Bolder, I think it is soooooo sweet that you keep posting in the RED SOX NATION thread....for RED SOX FANS.....I love you sneaky little fans in disguise who keep trying to pretend they aren't a part of the NATION.....really, it's so adorable. :wubu: I'm thrilled we have our own little corner of the NATION out in Colorado!

Lilly....I'm not sure what to have during the Pats game....hmmmm.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 14, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> It's gonna be so fun to see the Rockies take on the Red Sox.
> 
> I'd love to see a team with less than 1/3rd the payroll beat the Sox and finally let the national media sports outlets know that yes, there are teams other than those on the East coast.



Cranky's much more polite than I feel right now. 

Bolder, go start your own Rockies thread and you can revel and trash talk all you want about a match up that we don't even know is for sure yet... how about that?? 

Cranky started a "FUN" thread for Red Sox fans to get together (hence the title "... calling on Red Sox Nation", and you coming in here about a match up that isn't even happening yet and insulting us - the fans?? Old and annoying.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 14, 2007)

As probably one of maybe, MAYBE four people in Colorado that actually posts on this board, I don't think my own thread would be warranted, given that it would more than likely be just me bumping it. So no, I don't really think that my own thread is necessary.

Seeing as how I believe that the Red Sox are the Rockies' most likely opponent (should the Rockies finish off the D-backs) for the World Series, I think that a little competitive support for the Rockies in the Red Sox thread isn't a bad thing. 

Where have I talked trash? I've stated facts - the Red Sox payroll, the Rockies stats - and posted a link to an article not written by myself, that, while somewhat antagonistic, wasn't intended to be anything more than just a bit of gamesmanship and showing that "Red Sox Nation" isn't necessarily such. 

Sheesh, this is sports, lighten up. Worse trash talk goes on all the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2007)

Might have something to do with the fact that this thread was begun in a spirit of good will to coincide with the "GO TRIBE!!!!" thread, who are The Red Soxs' *current* rivals. What you believe about who will win is not only irrelevant but inflammatory towards the Tribe fans here. The Indians are STILL PLAYING, with many games and many injuries to go before it's all over. Your assumptive posts are not only premature but rude, and an undeserved missive towards a good team and worthy opponent who has fought long and hard to be where it is. 

You'll also notice that the back and fourth between Soxers and Tribers has been kept very light hearted. You insist on creating this bad vibe here for the Indians fans who deserve their moment in the sun without being treated as if they are completely invisible and don't count. At one point you made a grandios production on how rude and unsportsman like the Red Sox. Can I appeal to your fine tuned sense of decency to at least wait your turn before the D-backs and Indians have settled their scores? 





A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> As probably one of maybe, MAYBE four people in Colorado that actually posts on this board, I don't think my own thread would be warranted, given that it would more than likely be just me bumping it. So no, I don't really think that my own thread is necessary.
> 
> Seeing as how I believe that the Red Sox are the Rockies' most likely opponent (should the Rockies finish off the D-backs) for the World Series, I think that a little competitive support for the Rockies in the Red Sox thread isn't a bad thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 14, 2007)

> Might have something to do with the fact that this thread was begun in a spirit of good will to coincide with the "GO TRIBE!!!!" thread, who are The Red Soxs' current rivals. What you believe about who will win is not only irrelevant but inflammatory towards the Tribe fans here. The Indians are STILL PLAYING, with many games and many injuries to go before it's all over. Your assumptive posts are not only premature but rude, and an undeserved missive towards a good team and worthy opponent who has fought long and hard to be where it is.
> 
> You'll also notice that the back and fourth between Soxers and Tribers has been kept very light hearted. You insist on creating this bad vibe here for the Indians fans who deserve their moment in the sun without being treated as if they are completely invisible and don't count. At one point you made a grandios production on how rude and unsportsman like the Red Sox. Can I appeal to your fine tuned sense of decency to at least wait your turn before the D-backs and Indians have settled their scores?



Wow. You act as though I've personally insulted every fan of the Red Sox by making a few posts expressing my support for my team and POSTING A LINK BY ANOTHER WRITER, NOT ME, detailing why Red Sox fans are somewhat presumptive themselves.

How am I creating a bad vibe? Again, please show me where I've been personally insulting of the Red Sox. Where did I ever say how rude and unsportsmanlike the Red Sox are or make a "grandiose production" out of it? Quote me please. I think lots of people are attributing that link I posted to me, so I'm going to go change that right now. Before you say I'm assuming things, maybe you better check your own assumptions first. Also, I said that I think that it is more probable than not that the Rockies are going to face the Red Sox in the World Series. How is that treating them like they are "completely invisible"? Actually, I think that I'd give them a much better shot now, especially how they took one at Fenway.

Hell, I actually LIKE the Red Sox, if only because they knocked the Yankees off their high horse in 2004. 

This type of knee-jerk reaction to a little fun is exactly what drives writers like the one I LINKED to write stories they do.

Final Edit: You do realize that supporting one's team and deriding others (*lightheartedly without any sense of real malice*)is a part of sports in general, right? Or would it be more preferable to sit around and circle jerk one another saying "good game" the whole time?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2007)

Please read this.... very... slowly.... and very.... carefully. My post, in short, said that your behavior is an insult to the *INDIAN FANS*. _INN-DEE-YUNN_. Not the Red Sox, but The Indians. And their fans. My post was clear and detailed. Please read it again. 

Also be advised that this thread is in THE LOUNGE. _LOWN'J_. The circle jerk factory. You are welcome to begin your own thread in Hyde Park if you're looking to deride someone. This is not the place nor the time, as explained in my previous post.




A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Wow. You act as though I've personally insulted every fan of the Red Sox by making a few posts expressing my support for my team and POSTING A LINK BY ANOTHER WRITER, NOT ME, detailing why Red Sox fans are somewhat presumptive themselves.
> 
> How am I creating a bad vibe? Again, please show me where I've been personally insulting of the Red Sox. Where did I ever say how rude and unsportsmanlike the Red Sox are or make a "grandiose production" out of it? Quote me please. I think lots of people are attributing that link I posted to me, so I'm going to go change that right now. Before you say I'm assuming things, maybe you better check your own assumptions first. Also, I said that I think that it is more probable than not that the Rockies are going to face the Red Sox in the World Series. How is that treating them like they are "completely invisible"? Actually, I think that I'd give them a much better shot now, especially how they took one at Fenway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Lilly.... big hugs coming your way girl!! :wubu: 




LillyBBBW said:


> Please read this.... very... slowly.... and very.... carefully. My post, in short, said that your behavior is an insult to the *INDIAN FANS*. _INN-DEE-YUNN_. Not the Red Sox, but The Indians. And their fans. My post was clear and detailed. Please read it again.


----------



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Wow. You act as though I've personally insulted every fan of the Red Sox by making a few posts expressing my support for my team and POSTING A LINK BY ANOTHER WRITER, NOT ME, detailing why Red Sox fans are somewhat presumptive themselves.
> 
> How am I creating a bad vibe? Again, please show me where I've been personally insulting of the Red Sox. Where did I ever say how rude and unsportsmanlike the Red Sox are or make a "grandiose production" out of it? Quote me please. I think lots of people are attributing that link I posted to me, so I'm going to go change that right now. Before you say I'm assuming things, maybe you better check your own assumptions first. Also, I said that I think that it is more probable than not that the Rockies are going to face the Red Sox in the World Series. How is that treating them like they are "completely invisible"? Actually, I think that I'd give them a much better shot now, especially how they took one at Fenway.
> 
> ...



Boulder boulder, I don't think much of Kieffer Sutherland, but when fans of 24 post to moon about the show here, do I go in there and talk about my negative opinions? Do I go hunting down articles on the net that will trash him and then posting them claiming, "but I didn't write them!"? No. Go to the other thread, please, and leave these people to what was a fun thread before you got here. [/Mod]

Please carry on, people.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 14, 2007)

There's one Boston player I'm more than happy to see doing what he's doing: Mike Lowell. He's a great player who had a few off years, so everyone kinda gave up on him. He's worth having in that lineup.

Daisuke should make quick work of the Tribe, I think... He's 1-1 on the regular season against the Tribe, with one bad game and then 7 shutout innings in the second.

Enjoy the game, CC, it should be a blast! I await the chance to see my Cubs in the Playoffs, but it could be years from now as I didn't have the $ this year. Maybe in my lifetime, as the joke goes.........


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to live in Cleveland for 10 years and I have an infatuation with Boston, so I don't really care who wins, as long as they B.T.H.O. of the Rockies.






I'd definitely prefer the Sox though


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah well. Rather than start a thread that one person would respond to (maybe), I'll just end my underrepresented opinion for an underrepresented team with this post - and just let the baseball speak for itself. I think the only person who actually responded with the type of fun/ribbing I'd expected to get, instead of getting boo'ed out of the thread, was CrankySpice. A little bulletin board material, as they might say.

Red Sox are good. I never said they weren't. So are the Indians, but I don't think they're good enough to take 4 from the 'Sox. My opinion. So more than likely, I think it'll be a Rockies-Sox Fall Classic.

As was my original intention from when I first posted in the thread (but has since been greatly misinterpreted), I'll say that I think it'll be an amazing World Series and a great matchup.

20-1, baby. 20-1.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't underestimate the interest in the Rockies. They've done extremely well and have been the talk of baseball this season winning over many fans and much hype as to how they will finish in this season. Many people whose home teams have already been eliminatied are probably jumping on board to route for the Rockies, especially many of the Yankees fans. they've got no love at all for the Red Sox and the Indians just beat the tar out of them so I'd assume the Rockes would be very attractive to some of them right now. If the Rockies were facing the Yankees I would DEFINITLEY be routing for them.  I will say though that if you're looking for a good round of sports heckling you're better off to create the thread in Hyde Park as things of that nature are frowned upon here under the shady branches of the Lounge. 




A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Ah well. Rather than start a thread that one person would respond to (maybe), I'll just end my underrepresented opinion for an underrepresented team with this post - and just let the baseball speak for itself. I think the only person who actually responded with the type of fun/ribbing I'd expected to get, instead of getting boo'ed out of the thread, was CrankySpice. A little bulletin board material, as they might say.
> 
> Red Sox are good. I never said they weren't. So are the Indians, but I don't think they're good enough to take 4 from the 'Sox. My opinion. So more than likely, I think it'll be a Rockies-Sox Fall Classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay!! A new page! Let's get that Red Sox Luuuuuuuuv Train rolling again, shall we??

Everyone excited about game 3?? Game time is 7:07 PM Eastern!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Yay!! A new page! Let's get that Red Sox Luuuuuuuuv Train rolling again, shall we??
> 
> Everyone excited about game 3?? Game time is 7:07 PM Eastern!



I've got the pork chops thawing as.we.speak. It's going to be a hot one. Who's pitching tonight?


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 15, 2007)

oOOOooooOo.....chops sound goooood. Lilly, you're in charge of all virtual game menus from now on. 

At my house, we're having baked ziti with chicken. I think I might have to pick up some chips & dip, too, since by the 6th inning of the last 2 games, I was really craving them.

Oh, and DICE-K is pitching tonight....woo-hooooo!!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 19, 2007)

Dims is back and so are our boys!

Boston tomorrow - two more for the big win! Whoo hoo!!

Go Sox!! 

View attachment red_sox.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, what a game....what a series!!! I'm looking forward to Saturday's game!!! GO SOX!!!!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah - I don't think it's a coincidence that Dimensions had a freak electrical server fry-off during the same time that our boys were playing...ahem...haphazardly. Must have been a disturbance in the force.

Here's to everything staying up and running (yes, Manny - _running_).


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 19, 2007)

Dear Umpires,

Maybe this time you'll understand basic physics? Backspin, look it up some time.

Love, 
Red Sox Nation


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Dear Umpires,
> 
> Maybe this time you'll understand basic physics? Backspin, look it up some time.
> 
> ...



P.S.: You stink!

Can't wait till Saturday!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm from Massachusetts. The real Massachusetts. I'm talkin' Western Massachusetts. Which means I like the Orioles. Go Cleveland.


----------



## mejix (Oct 20, 2007)

go red sox! my favorite team ever!
_i love only you!_


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

Woo!


ETA: Hoo!


ETAx2: What is my favorite inning? The Third. The third inning is my favorite inning.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 20, 2007)

Everytime this thread grows, I die a little inside.... haha, see some other thread for photographic evidence....


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 20, 2007)

this game warms my heart. haha


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 20, 2007)

Game 7 baby! woo!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 20, 2007)

Sooooo happy.

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on a great game Red Sox.... :bow: You beat our Tribe quite well. Game 7 will prove to be an exciting one!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you say game seven??? Whooo hooo!!

7
7
7
7
7
7
7


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG WHEEE! We live to see another day! I hope the Diceman can hold the Indians hitters to minimal damage


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah.....that's the kind of game that warms every heart in RED SOX NATION! :wubu::wubu:

Can't wait for tonight. No, really. CAN'T WAIT.

oh!!!!!! And Lilly, my game time foodee gal-pal, last night's dinner? You ready for this? (and it was homemade!!!) Beef Wellington, Creamy Garlic Mashed Potatoes, & Garlicky Broccoli. YUM. (Pictures forthcoming in the Foodee thread!) Served, of course, with a deliciously deep & oaky California red wine.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 21, 2007)

Cranky Spice, my eyes were popping out of my head and my mouth watering as you were describing your delicious meal. Wow. Last night I had delightful company! Leesa came over to watch the game and we ordered a Hawaiian pizza, wing dings and a 2 litre bottle of Pepsi from the local sub/pizza shop. Tonight I'm not sure what it will be.

That game was amazing. Did anybody hear the story about that nasty note that was left on the door of the Red Sox locker room? What's that all about? :huh: Gees!

On a pathetic note, nobody ever asks me out. I haven't been out on a real date with a normal person in ages. Well a hot guy has just asked me out for this Thursday and I'm mud footing around with an answer because of this silly series. Is that sad that I'm planning my whole life around baseball? Is there a printed shedule somewhere that will cut this girl and a decent guy a break?


----------



## mel (Oct 21, 2007)

Go Rockies!!!!!!!!!!!

( I had to)


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 21, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Cranky Spice, my eyes were popping out of my head and my mouth watering as you were describing your delicious meal. Wow. Last night I had delightful company! Leesa came over to watch the game and we ordered a Hawaiian pizza, wing dings and a 2 litre bottle of Pepsi from the local sub/pizza shop. Tonight I'm not sure what it will be.
> 
> That game was amazing. Did anybody hear the story about that nasty note that was left on the door of the Red Sox locker room? What's that all about? :huh: Gees!
> 
> On a pathetic note, nobody ever asks me out. I haven't been out on a real date with a normal person in ages. Well a hot guy has just asked me out for this Thursday and I'm mud footing around with an answer because of this silly series. Is that sad that I'm planning my whole life around baseball? Is there a printed shedule somewhere that will cut this girl and a decent guy a break?



This here is what we call a both/and situation, not an either/or.

If the Sox win tonight (pleeeeease!), suggest dinner at a sports bar, to start at 7pm. Plenty of time to have get-to-know-you small talk before the room gets rowdy. (Coverage starts at 8pm, the game a few minutes later) The game gives you something to focus on if the chemistry isn't there, and something to talk about if the conversation lags. If things are going well with Hot Guy, you have someone to celebrate/commiserate with afterward.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 21, 2007)

It's gonna be a great game 7. No 9-run leads. If one team scores, the other will too. Tonight's game depends almost entirely on Daisuke. I think we know what to expect from Jake Westbrook, mostly. I plan on enjoying it!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 21, 2007)

Go go go go googogogogogogogo


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats, y'all! I felt obligated to pull for the Indians as I'm a resident of Cleveland now. My but this last game was SO painful to watch!

Hooray for upcoming World Series viewing parties. Have fun!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Red Sox.... you guys played a hell of a game.... well deserved win...... really... it was a great game.

Good luck in the World Series... I'll be rooting for you...


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, Violet, it was a GREAT series... really was. You made us work for every run and win, and that's the type of series you want. I think the Indians are a classy club with good management, and your time will definitely come... no doubt. 

Meanwhile... Yay!!!! and GO SOX!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 22, 2007)

The 2007 Cleveland Indians were a very, very tough team. It was a very close series. Red Sox Nation tips its collective ballcap to the Tribe.

Now on to the celebrations . . . We are estatic!!! Woo hoo! Gooooo, Sox!!

Bring on the Rockies . . .


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 22, 2007)

A fabulous effort by the Indians! They certainly had me worried on several occasions!

Congrats my fellow Sox fans! Here's hoping we can pull off another Series win!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

As a Cubs fan, I have an innate liking towards Boston (as in, my brother roots for them if the Cubs aren't in the playoffs, so I inherited it too). I really would have liked to see Cleveland go, but Boston wanted it more, it seems.

I have a feeling that the first game will influence the rest of the WS... It's up to Beckett and Francis. If either team can bring the offense against the two aces, it spells trouble.

Boston's strategy for the future: Always fall behind in a series. The comebacks are wicket!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Yah!!!! Sox!!!!!


----------



## mejix (Oct 22, 2007)

from my nostradamus-like 10/09 post:

"_two teams shall meet in the world series. my mind's eye sees the one they call the red sox playing them who they call the rockies_."

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30375&page=2

*


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 22, 2007)

Heh.

It'd be nice if I could actually log on to the Rockies' websites to buy some tickets to the Rockpile... :doh:

HURRR LETS SELL ALL THE TICKETS ONLINE

8.5 million hits in 90 minutes. Good call there, Monforts/MLB.


----------



## bigcutietalia (Oct 22, 2007)

right arm to go to a Series game... I am excited that I am going to get to watch it at the Halloween party Saturday with a bunch of people tho.. whoohooo GO SOX!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 23, 2007)

bigcutietalia said:


> right arm to go to a Series game... I am excited that I am going to get to watch it at the Halloween party Saturday with a bunch of people tho.. whoohooo GO SOX!!



I have to work that day, otherwise I would go too.  I'm going to be racing home though to take my rightful place on the couch to watch the game.


----------



## danny007 (Oct 23, 2007)

One place I would want to visit in my lifetime and that's Fenway Park. Been to Yankee Stadium many many times.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you folks realize, and I dont want to jinx it, that if there's a game 7 it will take place at Fenway Park on Halloween Night? Can you imagine the zoo it's going to be down at Kenmore Square with all the Draculas and Slutty French Maids staggering through the streets waving Red Sox flags? Reserve your spot at the Cask & Flagon TODAY, just in case.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 24, 2007)

Everyone getting excited for Game 1???? I hope I can stay up for it, had a heck of a night last night and was up much later than expected....but if I do fall asleep, I'll be dreaming of the big win! Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm tired too. I'm planning on going to bed by the 4th or 5th inning but listening to these commentators yapping away is really knocking me out.

GO SOX!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in it for the long haul... I'm fat too superstitious to take off once I've started watching. 

I'm hoping the rain holds off long enough to get this game taken care of... but MAN is it cold, I'm glad I'm watching from the couch under a blanket. 

Go Sox!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm in it for the long haul... I'm fat too superstitious...



Interesting typo, there.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 25, 2007)

Red Sox 13, Rockies 1 !!!!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 25, 2007)

What a way to start things off! Lets keep it rolling for tonight!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2007)

I think those Rockies are going to come back hard core tonight though. I'm keeping the faith.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 25, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think those Rockies are going to come back hard core tonight though. I'm keeping the faith.



truth! there is no way they will just roll over and give up. it was nice to get that first win out of the way though! here's hoping for 3 more just like it!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a 3 yr old nephew who's really into sports. So when I was watching part of the game last night, I taught him to say, "Go Boston! Go Sox!" One problem- he thinks Boston and the Sox are two seperate teams... oh well. He got the main idea.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooooh! Papelboner!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

I am a proud Nation member, and I love you all. 

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

Go SOX!!!!!!!!

How many days until spring training?


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 29, 2007)

What a great year Red Sox Nation. See you guys in Ft Myers!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 29, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Ooooh! Papelboner!



Too funny!


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 29, 2007)

zomg Epic Win


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 29, 2007)

It is done.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure this will bring joy all of you members of the "Nation," but I feel it's my duty as a baseball fan to keep everyone informed. So I'll bite the bullet (besides, I'm sure you guys would like to upgrade at short no?):

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3084640&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines

Seriously, as a Yankee fan this day sucks!!!! Hahahahaha. Cheers!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Red Sox, win or lose, I love you so... :wubu::wubu: (but gotta say, the win is especially fun!!!!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'm sure this will bring joy all of you members of the "Nation," but I feel it's my duty as a baseball fan to keep everyone informed. So I'll bite the bullet (besides, I'm sure you guys would like to upgrade at short no?):
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3084640&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines
> 
> Seriously, as a Yankee fan this day sucks!!!! Hahahahaha. Cheers!



Man, A-Rod is an idiot. What the hell is he thinking? He's better off as a Yankee. I hope he doesn't come here, I doubt Mr. Sunshine will even get on with any of our people and Daisuke has already drained enough blood from the franchise. Do we need him that bad?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations Red Sox Nation!!! It was a great series... they played very well. Great job!!!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you, Violet!!

And I'm with you, Lilly....I will be seriously disappointed if we end up with that mamsy-pamsy ball-slapping spoil sport. Ick! The Yankees can keep him!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 29, 2007)

Red Sox, World champions!!!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok now Lets resign Mike L. And Curt S. in a hurry, although Curt seems Fairly against that prospect...


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 29, 2007)

8:20 pm ET starting times? What, they think ALL the fans live on the West Coast? 4 hours for the games? Because of commercials!!! Please, let's get back to the simpler times, when the World Serious games were on in the afternoon, let's have the next generation like baseball....and let's get rid of the DH while we're at it....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2007)

I am so glad the series is over just so I don't have to see another run of that stupid Taco Bell commercial with the lap dog and the woman with the dragon tattoo. I pictured the teams waiting around for the 1 millionth E*Trade commercial break to end so they could get back in the game.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank god there's only ONE ACKTOBER!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> 8:20 pm ET starting times? What, they think ALL the fans live on the West Coast? 4 hours for the games? Because of commercials!!! Please, let's get back to the simpler times, when the World Serious games were on in the afternoon, let's have the next generation like baseball....and let's get rid of the DH while we're at it....



I agree that 8:20 is too late, but afternoon games? Yeah, those of us with jobs who are die-hard fans aren't going to get behind that idea. No thanks. 

I'd be VERY happy with a 6:30 start time, at least give me a fighting chance at getting to work on time the next day. 

No problem with the DH either.... Papi and Youk, yes, I want it all.


----------

